# Frozen Semen at a great price.



## Mick Presco (Feb 14, 2010)

Frozen Semen available:
FC AFC Nubian V(*Nubie*) Sire of FC AFC Tucked Away at Rivers Edge (*Tucker*). Willing to sacrifice at a great price. Four straws left.
contact: Mick Presco 724-822-4230


----------

